# Tone King Falcon



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post on the forum so hello from BC!

I would like to ask if anyone here has experience with the Tone King Falcon.

I am currently playing through an Allen Accomplice Jr which is a beautiful amp and nails the blackface thing. I am just SO drawn to the Tone King stuff because I think it just looks and sounds SO awesome.

I don't gig at all, just the occasional jam night with friends. I am a small lady - about 5'2 and the weight of the Falcon really seems to make it the "ultimate" grab and go combo amp. I also really dig the attenuator as most of my playing is done at home in an apartment.

I am just trying to decide if the Imperial is a better way to go as the price isn't much higher but with added features and it is still much lighter than my Allen with similar tones.

I don't use many pedals, but it needs to take some delay, fuzz and some dirt pedals well (I think I could actually cut down on the drive pedals with the falcon as well with the attenuator at home )

Any suggestions? Anyone think I would really miss my Allen?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello, and Welcome to the forum!
I'm in Chilliwack these days as well! Unfortunately, I have not tried a Tone King, but the Falcon does look pretty cool and original. It's interesting that the specs still say it is 30 lbs though. That doesn't seem like it would save you much weight from your Accomplice Jr at what, 34 lbs (or 38 lbs if you have a 1x12)?
Do you presently have 6V6s in your Accomplice?

What would really count is if you were able to try these amps out and see if you like them any better than the one you have. You do have a really nice hand-wired amp already, and on paper (and appearance), the Imperial looks to be very similar in output and type (minus being handwired). 

The Falcon would be something a bit different... something with a bit more volume manageability... but losing your other reverb and trem features.

It is really a tough call! It is not clear what would be better for you at all. First posts are usually supposed to be silly questions with easy answers. It actually might be difficult to find someone whose played the amps you are comparing. So, if you do get to try a Falcon, please let us know how it compares to your Accomplice Jr!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Welcome! Have you thought about putting a neodymium (sp?) speaker in your Allen to lighten it up?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

bcmatt said:


> Hello, and Welcome to the forum!
> I'm in Chilliwack these days as well! Unfortunately, I have not tried a Tone King, but the Falcon does look pretty cool and original. It's interesting that the specs still say it is 30 lbs though. That doesn't seem like it would save you much weight from your Accomplice Jr at what, 34 lbs (or 38 lbs if you have a 1x12)?
> Do you presently have 6V6s in your Accomplice?
> 
> ...


I have 6V6's in the Allen yes, and a 12" tone tubby hemp cone speaker which added some extra weight to make it about 43 or so lbs. I think I'm leaning towards the Falcon because I would really love to have something different. Nice and simple, easy to pack around and less controls to fiddle with. Don't get me wrong, the Allen is an amazing amp and I'm not unhappy with it by any means. Just something about that falcon, I think it's right up my alley!

Yep, I agree the imperial is overkill considering it's the simplicity of the falcon that really interests me 

thanks everyone!


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome! 

Sometimes I hear an amp or see one and think I really got have it, GASing hard. 
Bottom line is find one and play it. If it's right buy it. If you are short on cash give it two weeks and decide if it's worth it. Sometime the time after you play an amp can shed a lot of insight on what you are looking for in tone, functionality, etc. Bring your pedals out to test them too! 

But all that's for the cautious. To tell you what you wanted to hear in the first place, BUY THE FALCON! :acigar:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been carried away watching this video:
http://youtu.be/9BeJGNMR7TM

Ya, the Falcon does seem pretty cool... and quite suitable for you. Attenuator and a 10" speaker that still sounds pretty huge. Not a lot of knobs, but they sure seem to do A LOT!


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

I have seen that Andertons review once a day for the last week ! Great review and I just can't help but want the falcon !!!

I really do love the Allen and it does it's job beautifully but it will be going up for sale to make room for the falcon  thanks for the input everyone !!!


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

Putting the Allen up for sale just incase anyone is interested I will be putting it up in the for sale section tonight


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

What happened with this? Did you ever get the falcon?


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

cdayo said:


> What happened with this? Did you ever get the falcon?


Falcon ordered, it has shipped and should be here next week !! Will update once I have a couple days with it :congratulatory:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I smell a NAD coming! Enjoy.

Did you sell your Allen?


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't wait, I haven't been this excited about a new amp in a while !

Yes, I sold it last week.


----------

